# Food Allergies - Help?



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey all,

My 3 month old Bear...










Has a very itchy rash all along his undercarriage. It seems to me and the vet that he has an allergy, and as it is very spread along his ribs and chest, all along his inside rear flanks and around his anus that it is a food allergy.

I thought it might be a contact allergy, but it would be all those places, just where he had contacted wherever it was right? Advice?

In any case, it would be next to useless to post a picture of a rash  and it does not seem to be slowing him down any. He is eating and active.

Right then, the Vet and I would like to try a food program over two months with a food that does completely without Beef, Wheat, and Dairy which are the big three allergens when it comes to food products.

Precautions I am taking now: Keeping the itching down with an antihistamine/antibiotic cream to avoid infections of the scratched rash, and I have a colloidal silver cream to help with this.

I have an antibiotic wash to add to his bathwater which with will be weekly till I can have all the underbrush and weeds out of the yard, and we will restrict walks to the footpaths and beach for a couple of weeks.

I will post the name of the food, but it might not mean anything to y'all overseas from me. Any help on other people that have dealt with this kind of thing before?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Well without knowing what he's even allergic to it's hard to give advice. :/ Have you had an allergy panel done? Might be worth the money if it's that bad. What IS he eating? We do have members from around the world on here (Even people from places like Thailand, Cambodia and Egypt!) so I'm sure someone would know something about it.

As for a picture of the rash, it actually COULD be helpful.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Purina Puppy Chow, no wheat, but it does have barley so there is gluten in there.

Champ dog roll, either the chicken and rice or the lamb and beef depending on what his taste is. No wheat in either one.

Treats are dried beef liver, ham & chicken baloney, and dried pig's feet.

I gave him some sardines this morning, but that has been just the once.

I had been giving him eggs, but not for weeks now. He has had the occasional table scrap, but nothing with any regularity, maybe once every two weeks?

He has had this rash pretty consistently for several weeks, and it was the reason I originally had him on a course of antibiotics because the Vet thought it might be a skin infection. The rash HAS been infected with parts that look like acne with little pustules like whiteheads. The below is the closest I can find online that matches, but it seems to be quite a general condition, secondary almost to the original cause. I'll see if I can get a picture of Bear too.

*Folliculitis*

*Superficial bacterial folliculitis is an infection that causes sores, bumps, and scabs on the skin. These skin abnormalities are easier to see in shorthaired dogs. In longhaired dogs, the most obvious symptoms may be a dull coat and shedding with scaly skin underneath. Folliculitis often occurs in conjunction with other skin problems, such as mange, allergies, or injury. Treatment may include oral antibiotics and antibacterial ointments or shampoos.*


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Well without knowing what he's even allergic to it's hard to give advice. :/ Have you had an allergy panel done? Might be worth the money if it's that bad. What IS he eating? We do have members from around the world on here (Even people from places like Thailand, Cambodia and Egypt!) so I'm sure someone would know something about it.
> 
> As for a picture of the rash, it actually COULD be helpful.


Who might be able to DO an allergy panel? Can my local vet be capable or would I have to go and see a dematologist?


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Well without knowing what he's even allergic to it's hard to give advice. :/ Have you had an allergy panel done? Might be worth the money if it's that bad. What IS he eating? We do have members from around the world on here (Even people from places like Thailand, Cambodia and Egypt!) so I'm sure someone would know something about it.
> 
> As for a picture of the rash, it actually COULD be helpful.


Who might be able to DO an allergy panel? Can my local vet be capable or would I have to go and see a dematologist?

The other thing that my layman's eye sees is Impetigo, which seems to fit the symptoms too.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Purina puppy chow? Yuck. Yuck. Yuck. Please get away from that.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I went back through your post and saw you're from New Zealand, is raw at all a possibility? I have friends from over there and they brag about the cheap meats they can get for their dogs. Purina Puppy Chow is the worst dog food ever for ANY dog...worse for a dog who could have a food allergy because there are SO many allergy trigger ingredients in it. Your dog could even be allergic to the DYES in it. I'd switch foods, could you list some that you can get over there?

You also need to stop ALL extras during a trial period. That means no extras added to the food, no treats, nothing. All the dog gets is the dry food. Not even a single "bite" from your plate. JUST that food. Otherwise it only adds MORE possible allergy triggers to consider.

And yes, a vet can do an allergy panel.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd start here with food;
California Natural
Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

I have seen sources of raw food. I'll also go and have a look at the Raw food thread. The issue that I have is that the commercial raw food I have seen is quite expensive, when this boy gets bigger it might cost more to feed him than me! Our little N.Z is not a cheap place to live when it comes to anything even remotely exotic.

I will go and look for another puppy food, both at the market and at the vet.

I will ALSO call tomorrow and ask about an allergy panel. if that is what I think it is, it a gridded scratch test?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I think if you check around you could find some good sources. Do it yourself raw is waaaaay cheaper than premade. It's just a matter of 1) bulk buying and 2) finding the best sources to get your meats.

What foods are available there and maybe we could offer some suggestions? I know you can get Science Diet if nothing else. You could at least try the Z/D formula (have to get it through the vet) to see if it clears up (it's an allergy formula) and if it does, start adding ONE food back at a time. Again, you can ONLY feed that ONE kibble and the dog can't have anything else. No bites of anything even if it's just a single ingredient. (such as dried beef liver) Everything but that food has to stop for at least 1-2 months and then you can start adding in ONE thing at a time. So ie. if you fed the Z/D for a month and everything was cleared up, no reactions then you could add in a piece or two of the beef liver each day. But again, those are the ONLY two things your dog can have during the trial period. You should keep just those 2 things in for 3-4 weeks. If the dog is fine, then you can add in 1 more thing after that. If he starts breaking out again then you know he can't have the liver anymore. If he does start reacting to an ingredient, then pull him off of it and take a step back to feeding what he WASN'T allergic to until it clears up again then try a new item in his diet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just curious...since when do ppl in New Zealand use a U.S. southern drawl word like "y'all"? LOL

I feed RAW and do not buy the expensive commercial premade foods. You can just buy regular meats and feed him. Look at rawdogranch.com. Lauri's website is very helpful.

Also...how do you know it's his food causing this? It's been a terrible year for environmental allergies.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

I had a GSD that lived a with food allergies - the vet did a allergy serum test (they draw a couple of vials of blood and send it to a lab) and you get a fully detailed list of allergies, sensitivities, and tips for avoidance - they even include a list of foods that do not include or have very low levels of ingredients your dog is allergic to.

We had a similar test done when my son was 4 and had an allergic reaction to nuts.... 

Honestly it was $1600 US for the tests and the vials of allergy shots with a detailed schedule to follow. She did get retested each year and new vials and schedules as well, but that cost dropped to $360 each time they drew blood. 

The bonus is by the time she was on the shots for 4 years, most of her environmental allergies were gone, and all we had were Chicken, barley, glutten, yeast allergies. Easily avoided with Natural Balance Salmon or Venison formulas.....


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

I do have the Science Diet, and the Vet has the Z/D food. 

I have been using just the Purina food, no dog roll, no liver chips or anything else for two days. Bear seems to like the crunchy food more than the soft as well, so that will be easier. I'm out today to get the Z/D food I think. The Vet has that one, and she was going to be looking into puppy portions for me.

I have been applying a antibiotic/anti-itch cream and the colloidal silver cream twice a day, and yesterday he had a good bath. His tum is clearing up nicely, and the scratching is down.

As for the raw feeding, we have a local butcher, but his volume is really low. I might be able to get him to grind the lamb by products for me. I will stop by and ask him about them today. Bear has always been enthusiastic about the raw meats and bones I have given him. I will also call in on the Supermarkets in the area to see if they can sell me the waste meats, beef, lamb and chicken. Even if they won't grind it for me the local butcher could probably do that.

To be perfectly honest though, I am really leery of getting into a raw food habit. The time involved is prohibitive. I am a Primary teacher, and a pretty new one. While I have time now during our Summer break, when the year starts I have a LOT of work to do at home to prep for school, and my wife has a full-time job too. I am prepared (and greatly enjoying!) the exercise time outside with Fred and Bear (one reason for GETTING my Shepherd), but I'm not sure I have the time to prep a completely separate menu for Bear if it is going to take hours a week.

Is there anyone here who can give me an estimate of the Time it takes to make this happen?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You don't need to grind any food. I feed poultry necks, pork necks, hearts, breast, kidney, beef, pork. I spend a couple weekends every 6 months packaging food up.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Just curious...since when do ppl in New Zealand use a U.S. southern drawl word like "y'all"? LOL
> 
> I feed RAW and do not buy the expensive commercial premade foods. You can just buy regular meats and feed him. Look at rawdogranch.com. Lauri's website is very helpful.
> 
> Also...how do you know it's his food causing this? It's been a terrible year for environmental allergies.


I'm an American living in New Zealand who spent quite a lot of time in the South while I was in the Army as a Paratrooper (combat tours in Panama and the Gulf, episode #1) :laugh: I have experienced a lot of *y'all* in my time! I've even finally learned to use the word "mate" as punctuation down here in the Antipodes, roughly equal terms and usage 

and to answer your question... I don't know it's his food, and therein lies the rub. Clues are the placement of the rash, if it was environmental it should only be in the areas of contact, and this is right up around his bum and underneath his tail as well as on his shoulders underneath the fur.

So, my approach is going to be first keeping him squeaky clean, medicate the rash, clear the yard of anything suspect, and restrict walks to the footpaths first and see what happens.

If it clears, then all good (but stink for walking in the woods )

If it doesn't clear and stay clear we go for the diet. Of the two possibilities I would prefer managing a food allergy.

I'm having a bit of a psychology issue as well. I have invested a huge emotional commitment in Bear, and seeing this is bringing me down. I had another rescue pup years ago (mixed breed from the SPCA), and she died after racking up huge medical bills. It seems likely that she had gotten some kind of poison, and bled out through her gut over a month.

My baby is hurting and it's making me sad.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> I'm an American living in New Zealand who spent quite a lot of time in the South while I was in the Army as a Paratrooper (combat tours in Panama and the Gulf, episode #1) :laugh: I have experienced a lot of *y'all* in my time! I've even finally learned to use the word "mate" as punctuation down here in the Antipodes, roughly equal terms and usage


You are going to have some very interesting speech patterns! :crazy:



Oskar der Drachen said:


> and to answer your question... I don't know it's his food, and therein lies the rub. Clues are the placement of the rash, if it was environmental it should only be in the areas of contact, and this is right up around his bum and underneath his tail as well as on his shoulders underneath the fur.


I don't think that is exactly right. Jax had terrible environmental allergies due to whatever was in the air this summer and she itched ALL over. She has terrible dandruff all over.

Are you sure this isn't mange?



Oskar der Drachen said:


> So, my approach is going to be first keeping him squeaky clean, medicate the rash, clear the yard of anything suspect, and restrict walks to the footpaths first and see what happens.
> 
> If it clears, then all good (but stink for walking in the woods )
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. One variable at a time. I would add some good probiotics. Talk to Carmen (carmspack) about digestive enzymes and allergies. If you can find some emu oil shampoo, that is very soothing and healing to the skin.

I'm very sorry to hear about your girl that you lost. But Bear is having allergy issues. She didn't get into poison. So try to stay positive.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I don't think that is exactly right. Jax had terrible environmental allergies due to whatever was in the air this summer and she itched ALL over. She has terrible dandruff all over.
> 
> Are you sure this isn't mange?


Yep, the vet took scrapings of the affected areas to test for both mange and mites or other little beasties. No indications, and she scraped really deep too, poor pup.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Are you sure that's a food allergy and not a contact allergy? It could be anything from cleaning products you use in your house, to something on the beach, in the grass. I know somebody whose dog suffered from her floor cleaning detergent. She switched to a vinegar and water mixture to clean the floors and it cured the problem.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

BlackPuppy said:


> Are you sure that's a food allergy and not a contact allergy? It could be anything from cleaning products you use in your house, to something on the beach, in the grass. I know somebody whose dog suffered from her floor cleaning detergent. She switched to a vinegar and water mixture to clean the floors and it cured the problem.


I switched his bedding from wool to acrylic and cotton, washed without fabric softener.

The carpet is vacuumed regularly, and the little tile we have is cleaned with dish-soap and water.

I picked up a rash from some of the foliage we pushed through while going down to the river while out visiting. I have seen Wandering Jew which is quite harsh for dogs in the areas we have visited as well as Convolvulus. Over the next couple of days all the underbrush on our section is going to die up to about a foot above ground just so I can see what is there and clear out any nasties.

We don't have any of the poison ivy or oak families of plants here in NZ, which is fantastic. Those are my bugaboos.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is the pollen like in NZ? I know the country is a relative paradise but there must be something floating in the air sometimes? (and I'm not being sarcastic! I really have heard is pretty much a paradise)


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Also...how do you know it's his food causing this? It's been a terrible year for environmental allergies.


My thoughts too. Not to mention all the crap like Fabreze and stuff people use inside on carpets and stuff.
Benadryl ~ 1 to 2 mg per pound body weight every 8 hours 
COMMON MEDICATIONS


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

^If New Zealand's anything like Australia, they may have banned the Benadryl with the active ingredient (I forget which) to stop the itching/swelling- or so my pharmacist said.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> What is the pollen like in NZ? I know the country is a relative paradise but there must be something floating in the air sometimes? (and I'm not being sarcastic! I really have heard is pretty much a paradise)


The pollen count can be quite high at times with all the pasture grasses, especially at haymaking time when all the grasses have been left to grow tall. Mostly though the moisture in the air keeps the pollen down.

I went to get the Science Diet from the Vet's, and it's like I thought, the price for the exotic is really high. $137.00 for 13 kilos/28lbs, or $4.80 a pound NZ dollars.

30lb bag in the US would be figuring current conversion rates... wait for it...

$55.70 New Zealand dollars or $42.99 US dollars at PetSmart. Full price at $137 NZ works out at $105.80 US YikeYikeYike...!

I did get a $20 coupon but $117.00 is still a significant chunk of cash.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Great News!

I was talking to the Manager out at RD1, the local farm supply store about Bear's problem and about his dogs.

He says that his dogs get what sounds like exactly the same rash about this time of year from running out in the undergrowth. 

Contact allergy from the grasses and Wandering Jew. WJ is an explosive and noxious weed here in NZ due to the climate. Temperate and lots of water, just what the nasty stuff likes. Not the same scale as Kudzu in the South of the US but the same kind of spread.

He keeps them tied up a lot, bath and medicate the rash and it goes away until the *next* time they get out into the Bush. Fortunately the season appears to be short, and then they are fine to run around again.

So, I'll feed the Science Diet exclusive plus some raw chicken (as the main protein source in the SD is chicken anyway) and keep him to the sidewalks for a while.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tagamet is an antihistamine also, if you can't get benadryl.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Compare
Science Diet Sensitive Skin
ingredients:
Brewers rice, corn gluten meal, chicken by-product meal, corn meal, animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried egg product, vegetable oil, chicken liver digest, fish meal, DL-methionine, L-lysine, taurine, L-tryptophan, preserved with mixed tocopherols, citric acid and rosemary extract, beta carotene, minerals (potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, salt, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), vitamins (choline chloride, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid (a source of vitamin C), niacin, thiamine, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement). 

California Natural
Ingredients:
Lamb Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Ground White Rice, Sunflower Oil, Natural Flavors, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins/Minerals, Taurine, Rosemary Extract

Environmental allergies
Local Honey for your Dogs Allergies Dogs with Allergies


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Science diet is an awful food. Their prescription diets serve a purpose but they aren't recommended for long term use.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

lrodptl said:


> Compare
> Science Diet Sensitive Skin
> ingredients:
> Brewers rice, corn gluten meal, chicken by-product meal, corn meal, animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried egg product, vegetable oil, chicken liver digest, fish meal, DL-methionine, L-lysine, taurine, L-tryptophan, preserved with mixed tocopherols, citric acid and rosemary extract, beta carotene, minerals (potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, salt, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), vitamins (choline chloride, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid (a source of vitamin C), niacin, thiamine, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement).
> ...


Quite a difference in the list, but I would be interested to see what is in the list of the "vitamins/minerals" in the California Natural food. I suspect it is a similar list to the Science Diet when it comes to supplements. I can see that the protein sources are quite different though. Three for SD chicken, fish, and eggs. Just lamb for the CN.

I already know about that local honey trick! It works for people too. In the last house we lived in there was a little old guy who had beehives in the section that was just behind us. He would keep me supplied in honey as the bees made more than he and his wife could eat. Delicious and never had a hay fever sniffle the entire time we lived there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The problem isn't in the different proteins in the food, it's in the quality. SD's highest ingredient is Brewer's rice followed by corn GLUTEN meal then by chicken by product meal. SD is a horrible, horrible food with low quality protein. but please do your own research to come to your own conclusion.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Science diet is an awful food. Their prescription diets serve a purpose but they aren't recommended for long term use.


After talking with the Vet my process will be to feed the SD food for the duration of the bag, just on the off chance . Then as the issue does not seem to be dietary after all I'm going to go with the diet that his breeder has given me.

Locally produced working dog biscuit (simple formula, higher fat and protein than typical) raw beef (brisket bones) & raw mutton flap strips, fish supplement once a week (sardines in oil), and chicken necks as I can source them from the supermarket.

Treats are locally produced dehydrated animal products. Beef liver chips, dried chicken necks, and pig's feet.

I don't seem to be able to find a probiotic supplement yet, but my girls are over in the US at the moment visiting my parents for Christmas so I'll see if they can bring me back a couple of packets.

Anything in particular that is good value that I could direct them to for a probiotic that would travel well?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Looks like puppy pyoderma to me.
Puppy Impetigo (Puppy Pyoderma, Juvenile Pustular Dermatitis)


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Looks like puppy pyoderma to me.
> Puppy Impetigo (Puppy Pyoderma, Juvenile Pustular Dermatitis)


YES!! That was the term the Vet used! It was what prompted the first round of oral antibiotics. 

I could not remember the name she used, but I did find the article on the Impetigo that looked like it was similar.

The reasons the Vet and I were thinking about allergies was the distribution of the rash.

Belly and inside flanks, chest, around his anus, elbows, and I found spots by examination along his ribs and lower shoulders. In retrospect, where you would find contact rash from pushing through the underbrush.

Nothing long his upper ribs and back, neck, over his head or on his face, nose or mouth though.

Footpath walks, antibiotic wash in the bath, the antibiotic/antihistamine cream, and the colloidal silver soothing cream have cleared the spots and he is itching far less. His belly is clear now, and I have found many fewer spots under his fur.

I'm not shouting CURED!! yet, but it looks like I might have nailed it.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Quite a difference in the list, but I would be interested to see what is in the list of the "vitamins/minerals" in the California Natural food. I suspect it is a similar list to the Science Diet when it comes to supplements. I can see that the protein sources are quite different though. Three for SD chicken, fish, and eggs. Just lamb for the CN.
> 
> I already know about that local honey trick! It works for people too. In the last house we lived in there was a little old guy who had beehives in the section that was just behind us. He would keep me supplied in honey as the bees made more than he and his wife could eat. Delicious and never had a hay fever sniffle the entire time we lived there.


DogFoodAnalysis.com is controversial but here's the analysis for both;

SD
This food receives a 1 star rating simply because there is nothing lower. 


The primary ingredient in the food is brewers rice which is a low quality grain that is by-product of the alcohol industry for which the AAFCO definition is “the dried extracted residue of rice resulting from the manufacture of wort (liquid portion of malted grain) or beer and may contain pulverized dried spent hops in an amount not to exceed 3 percent.” 


The second ingredient is Corn gluten meal, another low quality ingredient. Corn is a problematic grain that is difficult for dogs to digest and thought to be the cause of a great many allergy and yeast infection problems. We prefer not to see this used in dog food. The AAFCO definition of corn gluten meal is "the dried residue from corn after the removal of the larger part of the starch and germ, and the separation of the bran by the process employed in the wet milling manufacture of corn starch or syrup, or by enzymatic treatment of the endosperm". In plain English, that which remains after all the nutritious bits have been removed. Corn appears a second time as the fourth ingredient.


The next ingredient in this food is by-products. It is impossible to ascertain the quality of by-products and these are usually products that are of such low quality as to be rejected for use in the human food chain, or else are those parts that have so little value that they cannot be used elsewhere in either the human or pet food industries. The AAFCO definition of chicken by-product meal is “a meal consisting of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice.” 


Animal fat is a further low quality ingredient and is impossible to determine the source. Unidentified ingredients are usually very low quality. AAFCO define this as "obtained from the tissues of mammals and/or poultry in the commercial processes of rendering or extracting. It consists predominantly of glyceride esters of fatty acids and contains no additions of free fatty acids. If an antioxidant is used, the common name or names must be indicated, followed by the words "used as a preservative". 


Chicken digest is a further low quality ingredient of indeterminate source which AAFCO define as "material which results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and undecomposed chicken tissue". Fish meal, 9th on the ingredient list, is the sole quality named meat product in the food. This is too low to make up an appreciable portion of the food. We note that the manufacturer does not claim to use ethoxyquin-free sources (ethoxyquin is a chemical preservative commonly added to fish destined for meal, and is believed to be carcinogenic)


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

California Natural
The first ingredient in this food is a named meat product in meal form. This is the sole meat ingredient in the food.


The second and third ingredients are grains – both rice and whole grain. This is decent quality. The remaining ingredients are oil and vitamins/minerals


Overall this food is a good quality product and contains good quality ingredients without any harmful nasties. It is a food aimed at dogs who suffer from allergies with only three main ingredients. This enables us to be reasonably confident that there is a minimum of 30% meat content in the food, since the meat meal ingredient is listed first of the three ingredients that make up the vast bulk of the food. This is enough for us to give this food a four star rating, but a higher meat content would be required to rate the food more highly.


This food would be highly suitable for individuals that suffer from allergies, sensitive stomachs, or as part of a rotation with other foods that contain different meat protein sources and a range of fruits/vegetables.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> YES!! That was the term the Vet used! It was what prompted the first round of oral antibiotics.
> 
> I could not remember the name she used, but I did find the article on the Impetigo that looked like it was similar.
> 
> ...


Great news


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm tempted to use bad words here.

Why the bleeding heck is it on the shelf of a vet's office?

Yeah, I know the answer to that one too... $$$

I was going to supplement with raw meats and edible bone as well, but I will add the sardines back in now.

We're back round to price again though. I simply can't afford to feed one of my dogs, much less the three of them, more than a certain percentage of the grocery budget. You saw the price breakdowns I posted, the SD food was nearly three times as expensive as it is in the US.

I looked into commercial raw foods while I was out yesterday too.  New Zealand is an expensive country to live in when it comes to things that are imports. There just ain't the population to get the economies of scale you find in the US, or the buying power & choice that promotes competitive pricing for the exotic.

Many thanks for the information lrodptl.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> I'm tempted to use bad words here.
> 
> Why the bleeding heck is it on the shelf of a vet's office?
> 
> ...


Hate to see an animal suffer with allergies,it's relentless. SD seems to be on every Vet's shelf,makes you wonder where their heart really is. Whatever good quality food you settle on,remember to transition over 30 days. 1/4 transition by end of first week etc. Slow and steady. BTW,I have a cousin in Christchurch.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

lrodptl said:


> Hate to see an animal suffer with allergies,it's relentless. SD seems to be on every Vet's shelf,makes you wonder where their heart really is. Whatever good quality food you settle on,remember to transition over 30 days. 1/4 transition by end of first week etc. Slow and steady. BTW,I have a cousin in Christchurch.


I have family in New England as well. My parents live in Bristol RI. The have a B&B in Bristol, the William's Grant Inn right on High Street. They get the July 4th parade past the front door every year. Have you even been to it? I used to work in MA. We lived in Tiverton, and I ran the technology for a school in MA, the Foxborough Regional Charter School.

I hope your cousin is all right with all of the earthquakes they have had in Christchurch over the last year. Do you know if they have suffered any damage?

We can move this to PM if you like. Where in Massachusetts do you live?


----------

